# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Richard Fleeshman Quits Corrie

## DaVeyWaVey

Coronation Street actor Richard Fleeshman - aka Craig Harris - has quit the soap in order to pursue a singing career. 

A spokesperson confirmed to DS: "Richard will be leaving Coronation Street in September when his contract expires. He'll be taking a break to explore other options available to him. 

"His character, Craig Harris, will not be killed off in his exit storyline and so there's definitely scope for a future return."

The 17-year-old joined Corrie back in 2002 and has recently appeared on the celebrity singing show Soapstar Superstar, which not only propelled his potential career in pop but also brought him together with current girlfriend Roxanne Pallett - Emmerdale's Jo Stiles. 

Source- Digital Spy

----------


## Richie_lecturer

No surprise really.  There was little they could do with him once the awful remainder of his family were axed.  Good luck to the lad.  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

oh what a big loss to the show, how will it survive!?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good luck to him with his singing career, i hope it works out for him.  :Smile:  

And atleast he might return in the future.  :Smile:   I wonder where this will leave Craig and Rosie's relationship?!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Simple, in the gutter.  There's no way the Websters are going to be split apart in the near future.

----------


## Kim

> Simple, in the gutter.  There's no way the Websters are going to be split apart in the near future.


Unless bosses use his departure as an excuse to have Rosie rebell against her parents because she wants to be with him. Just an idea.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

But I think we'd know by now if Rosie was leaving, and I don't think she is.  I can't see what purpose it would be for Corrie to rip a veteran family in the Websters apart.  Craig will probably get a job down south or something, and so the relationship between him and Rosie will come to a natural end.

----------


## Emmak2005

> But I think we'd know by now if Rosie was leaving, and I don't think she is. I can't see what purpose it would be for Corrie to rip a veteran family in the Websters apart. Craig will probably get a job down south or something, and so the relationship between him and Rosie will come to a natural end.


Or as Charlie has bought the house Craig and Keith (his granddad) live in perhaps they will both go back to where they originally came from. Somewhere like Sheffield I think.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Possibly.

Yes it was Sheffield.

----------


## Emmak2005

> Possibly.
> 
> Yes it was Sheffield.


Oh right. Thanks for clearing that up for me Richie.

----------


## LostVoodoo

hang on. i may have imagined this, but wasn't Keith's character axed a while ago? does this mean he and Craig will be leaving at the same time?

----------


## Babe14

It was obvious that this would happen after soapstar superstar.

----------


## Katy

hes been staying then leaving then staying now leaving. God luck to him as i doubt hell be a pop flop like Sid owen and the countless other soap turn popstars. I reckon the most likely exit will be going back to sheffield.

----------


## lollymay

its a shame, it will be a loss to the soap but i could see this coming after he won soapstar superstar.

----------


## dddMac1

not really suprised about that but good luck to him

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> hes been staying then leaving then staying now leaving. God luck to him as i doubt hell be a pop flop like Sid owen and the countless other soap turn popstars. I reckon the most likely exit will be going back to sheffield.


But at least with Sid, he had a Good Thing Going.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luna

shame to see him go but i hope it all works out for him in the future atleast they are leaving the door open to him to come back....just need to jkeep our fingers crossed that he does someday

----------


## melmarshall858

It is a shame that he is leaving i like Rosie and Craig as a couple now that they have finally been accepted by Kevin and Sal. I think it was likely ever since he won soap star superstar but i do think he is talented and could go far.

----------


## star_girl

i cant believe he is leaving!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Now all we need is boring old Keith on his way out then i'll be happy!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I think Keith is already leaving anyway Chris.  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I think Keith is already leaving anyway Chris.


Thanks Richie you've made my day  :Cheer:  Can't stand the bloke.  :Smile:

----------


## kitty_uk

Its a shame but I think we all see it coming .

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Thanks Richie you've made my day  Can't stand the bloke.


Must have been a bad day then if what makes your day is the Appleyard going to the Knackers-yard.  :Moonie:

----------


## Pixie

Sharon Marshall said on This MorningthatRichard is only taking a break from the soap to do another acting role but he will be back. She also confirmed that he will not be leaving to pursue a singing carreer - that was jus a rumour

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Sharon Marshall said on This MorningthatRichard is only taking a break from the soap to do another acting role but he will be back. She also confirmed that he will not be leaving to pursue a singing carreer - that was jus a rumour


Great news!! I am glad he will be back sometime in the future, hopefully to be back for Rosie and they can carry on with their relationship.  :Smile:

----------


## eastenders mad

oh right so he defineley is not leaving for good then???
So how will they make Graig go away in corrie?

----------


## the_watts_rule

I thought he might leave after winning Soapstar Superstar. I'm not to bothered about him going but it would be nice to see him back.

----------


## Emmak2005

> Coronation Street actor Richard Fleeshman - aka Craig Harris - has quit the soap in order to pursue a singing career. 
> 
> A spokesperson confirmed to DS: "Richard will be leaving Coronation Street in September when his contract expires. He'll be taking a break to explore other options available to him. 
> 
> "His character, Craig Harris, will not be killed off in his exit storyline and so there's definitely scope for a future return."
> 
> The 17-year-old joined Corrie back in 2002 and has recently appeared on the celebrity singing show Soapstar Superstar, which not only propelled his potential career in pop but also brought him together with current girlfriend Roxanne Pallett - Emmerdale's Jo Stiles. 
> 
> Source- Digital Spy


I did begin to wonder if Keith and Craig were leaving when the Charlie storyline came up. I thought it was really cruel of him on Friday to let Keith believe he was able to keep a roof over his head after all (pardon the pun!). One day he will get his comeuppance. Not yet though as I think he'll be kicking quite a few tennants out of his new place. Me thinks he did it out of spite against Keith for making a fool of him in the Rovers.

----------


## Emmak2005

> Sharon Marshall said on This MorningthatRichard is only taking a break from the soap to do another acting role but he will be back. She also confirmed that he will not be leaving to pursue a singing carreer - that was jus a rumour


Funny that, as Tina Baker said the same thing today on LK Today. She also said he had something they couldn't quite talk about yet in the pipeline for him. I knew all that report of him quitting to be a singer was utter nonsense. He only has to look at the various soap singers who have come and gone in the charts and least an acting career will be more stable for him. Ok, so occasionally actors hit dry patches and they're desperately searching for work - but in the long-run when their careers are on a high they do do quite well. 

Richard is a good actor, and deserves all the best jobs possible - as he's worked to get them. Being in a soap for 4 years and having extrememly gritty and emotional storylines is very commendable and he should be recognised for his good work and efforts he has put in for the show.

----------


## Jojo

Coronation Street bosses have left the door open for teen goth Craig Harris to return - when actor Richard Fleeshman leaves the long-running soap. 

The popular 17-year-old, who plays the moody character, is quitting the soap to star in a musical - but hopes to return to the Street next year. 

A source told The Daily Mirror: "We're sorry to lose him but won't stand in his way." 

Richard, who is dating 22-year-old Emmerdale star Roxanne Pallett, had huge success on Soapstar Superstar in January and is also considering a number of film and TV offers. 

Having appeared in Corrie even before he was born (mum Sue Jenkins was in the show while she was pregnant), the floppy-haired hunk has played the role of Craig since 2002. 

*He is reportedly delighted with his exit storyline which sees Craig run away to Berlin with his girlfriend Rosie. 

*

----------


## Em

So is Rosie leaving as well then? I didnt realise!

----------


## Babe14

I didn't know Rosie was leaving either, if it's true then that is a nice ending plus it will cause more heartache for Sal!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I expect Rosie will 'jilt' Craig in Berlin or something, if this storyline is true of course.

----------


## Jojo

I found it on Yahoo and its quoted from The Mirror, so who knows lol

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think it would be a suitable exit for Craig especially if Richard is planning to return next year to continue his role as Craig.

I didn't know Rosie was leaving either...maybe she comes back after having second thoughts of running away from her family  :Searchme:

----------


## emma_strange

I think its probably the right time for him to leave, theres really limited story lines they can use with him now, having no family, no real home, etc.

----------


## catrindavies05

I heard on GMTV today that they elope sometime this year but if Craig is leaving in September that doesn't give much time. Does anyone know anything else about this?

----------


## Chris_2k11

I heard something about them going to Germany?  :Confused:

----------


## Luna

there was a picture in the paper today with kevin and sally taking them both to paris

----------


## emma_strange

> I heard something about them going to Germany?


Yeah i read somewhere about them running off to Berlin?

----------


## Jojo

Merging these two threads as they are similar and the post about them eloping to Germany is also in here

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Yeah i read somewhere about them running off to Berlin?


Craig probably wants to Take (Rosie's) Breath Away.  :Cool: 

Paris and Berlin eh?  Obviously Corrie bosses listen to dance music.  :Ponder:

----------


## EE Rocks

I don't think he'll be a big loss to the street anyway. I find craig very dull.

----------


## eastenders mad

charaters do look dull when they have been in for two long

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well it hasn't done Ken or Emily much harm!

----------


## EE Rocks

I think it has to be honest. I think they are past their sell by date and are  very boring. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

And what do you think of Betty, Deirdre, Rita, Gail, Vera, Audrey, Jack, Kevin, Sally, Liz, Steve, Fred, Ashley, Tyrone, Maria, Sarah, David, Eileen, Jason, Bev, Norris, Dev, Claire, Fizz, Kirk, Les, Leanne, Cilla and a few others.  They were in it before RF was.  Have they all gone stale?

----------


## EE Rocks

> And what do you think of Betty, Deirdre, Rita, Gail, Vera, Audrey, Jack, Kevin, Sally, Liz, Steve, Fred, Ashley, Tyrone, Maria, Sarah, David, Eileen, Jason, Bev, Norris, Dev, Claire, Fizz, Kirk, Les, Leanne, Cilla and a few others.  They were in it before RF was.  Have they all gone stale?


Yep. All of them apart from steve ,Maria, leanne and Eileen. :EEK!:

----------


## ward3379

hi I read that craig and rosie run away to get married (while on holiday in france with her family):

----------

